# SANDY progress report



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As of Monday morning (9AM), near Dulles Airport in northern Virginia: 1.5" of rain and maximum wind has been 23 mph. Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report, Chuck... Keep the slicker on....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

They are warning that the storm surge could be the most damaging part of this storm, I heard on the radio water was already almost topping the seawalls in Manhattan, this while the main brunt is still hundreds of miles offshore, not good.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here in Arlington VA, maybe 8 miles from the Washington monument, we have a lot of rain and mild winds. I went out in the rain and dug a drainage ditch where I saw a swamp forming. Seems to be working.

The DC area has the worst power grid I've ever seen in a first world country. We are counting on losing power at some point. We have 15 lbs of dry ice in a cooler in case.

It's supposed to be worst tonight. We are planning to sleep in the basement, as there are a lot of large old trees on the property...

The revenue fleet has been moved indoors. Not 100% confident about the roof on my car barn/engine shed











From front right:
lionel Atlantic
Lionel Atlantic/Aristo mikado kitbash
Lionel Atlantic/Aristo mikado kitbash
Aristo Pacific cut down to a 4-4-2
Bachman "annie" downsized to 1:29
Aristo 0-4-0

Back row
Aristo RS-3
USAT S-1
USAT F3 B/A
Modified LGB Stainz

There are a few more not in the picture that weren't in the barn


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm inland in Massachusetts. Light rain and mild winds around 20mph. I expect to be out of power for a while starting tonight. The worst of the storm is expected tonight. The coast of Massachusetts is suffering from storm surge and high tide issues. Seems to be every Halloween around here Mother Nature plays her own tricks on us. Hope all our MLS friends who are in Sandy's path are safe.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As of Monday noon (12PM), near Dulles Airport in northern Virginia: 2.25" of rain and maximum wind has been 25mph (from the NW). The worst of it is supposed to hit this evening and through the night.

Chuck


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Newark, Delaware here. About 75 miles from the coast. As of mid-day Monday they were projecting the storm to continue the left turn after coming ashore. The projection line shows it over my house tonight. Sandy was the only visitor to the annual Elm Creek Open House on Sunday. It was only the outer effects of breezy rain showers but enough to keep visitors away. Leaves were the biggest issue. 

*Maplewood was evacuated. And they took their homes too!*



*Maplewood in happier days. *



*Lumbrook wasn't completed abandoned. Col Tom's BBQ will remain open, but the smokers may get a little wet. *



*Col Tom's in Open for business last summer. *




As of 2PM Monday, minimal damage here. Some limbs down, lots of leaves, but so far okay. The worst will come after dark.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Western NY - winds are gradually picking up this afternoon, peak sustained winds are forecast to be 35mph by 2am, with gusts 60mph or higher.. 
then a slow decline in winds through tomorrow morning and afternoon..
Rainfall is virtually a non-issue around here, we are only forecast to get 2", which isn't a big deal.. 
the real danger will be the wind causing damage, and power outages.. 
If we still have power in the morning, then we made it through the worst of it.. 

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom:

Nice pictures.

Scot:

We're like you. If we have power in the morning we'll be OK. 

As of Monday 3PM, near Dulles Airport in northern Virginia: 3.0" of rain and maximum wind has been 29mph (from the WNW). 

Chuck


I need better drainage in and around the train!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Annapolis, MD 6pm. Power still on, heavy rain and wind to 40s and higher. Trees still standing. Winds from NW, will shift to SW as storm passes, to make sure the poor trees get pulled from both directions. Tonight and Tues AM worst of it is forecast. Railroad evacuated, tho no flooding yet, but the lake overflow is being taxed to the max. Windmill recording historic RPM readings. 

Cold and damp, autum blowing out of town with the storm. Be safe all. 

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another lovely day for ducks here. They're saying "after midnight" we'll start seeing more wind. 

My D-I-L did sort of a you-report thing ifrom Philly earlier. They were cold windy and wet (big surprise, huh?)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As of Monday 7PM, near Dulles Airport in northern Virginia: 4.0" of rain and maximum wind has been 29 mph (WNW). I'm surprised that the wind speed hasn't increased. It may be the location of my wind gauge on the roof. My, your MLS spell checker couldn't help me with anarometer, anorameter,(?), so I used wind gauge. So far, so good.

Chuck


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Anemometer.....wind gauge. Not to be confused with track gauge.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

As of 7pm, Sandy is no longer a Hurricane.. 
She made landfall in New Jersey as a Category 1 Hurricane (the weakest Hurricane rating) and is now a "Post Tropical cyclone"... 
But regardless of what you call her, she is still nasty, and she isnt done with us yet..winds are picking up here.. 

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I knew what I wanted, but couldn't get there. Spell check only works if you are close in your guess. Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My first thought was, Sandy? who is she and what is she building??


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: It is not what she is building, but what she will be destroying. Your part of the country has tornados, we have hurricanes and nor'easters. When the wind blows, bring your trains in and keep your head down. Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there's always this:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As a kid or young person i don't remember hearing about these this often. I just remember lots of snow.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty:

This specific storm is as the TV meteorologists are saying is "one of a kind". One of our local TV weather persons said that "she didn't think that she would see another storm like this in her lifetime". She has a lot of years to go.

This storm has blizzards, rain and wind. The precipitation shield extends over 1000 miles across. 

From my youth in the Washington, D.C. area, I only remember one major hurricane and that was in the mid 50's when I was in high school. My only memory of that storm was the score board on the football field was bent over backwards. It went from being perpendicular to the ground to horizontal. It was held up by 4 or 5" I beams. Quite an impression on a teenager.

The 9PM weather report is 4.77 inches of rain and the maximum wind is still 29.3 mph.

Chuck


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

9:30 PM. Just got done working and had a chance to look outside. Apparently, the unwelcomed guest arrived here in Buffalo as well. It was my understanding that we here in the Queen City were only supposed to get snow storms..... You know.... snow, ice, blizzards, lake effect, etc. Since when did they add "Tropical" storms like hurricanes to our weather pallet? That just isn't right. These things are supposed to stay in the TROPICS!!!! As a trade off I'm proposing to send one of our blizzards to Jamaica. That way their bobsled team will get some real snow experience for the next winter olympics. Well anyway, we won't get it as bad as some other parts of the east coast, so best of luck to all in the path of this thing. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The morning after in Newark, DE and the Elm Creek RR survived Sandy. Lots of rain and leaves. We did not lose power. Really neat when the "eye" passed ove about 10 PM Monday as it was still raining but dead calm. 

*High water near Newton. *

[url="


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The Clear Lake Lumber Co. RR made it through the night. NO LOSS OF POWER! A lot of debris was washed over the tracks and some was left behind. As of now we have had a total of 6.5 inches of rain. It is still raining lightly. The wind has shifted to the SE and is now less than 5 MPH.

Slope wash debris on the main line and sidings.










Thanks for your pictures Tom. 

Chuck


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those leaves and helicopters or did your neighbor throw out a moldy pot of spaghetti?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Came through fine here! 
Rochester NY region has sporadic power outages, and people were evacuated from their homes along the lake shore 
last night, but overall it wasn't too bad.. 
personally, we didnt lose power! which was the main thing I was worried about.. 
the only personal impact is a new "leaning tower of pine tree" in the front yard, as a result of last night! 

View from the front porch: 









View from the street, looking back at the house: 









It's going to have to come down..the next wind storm will almost certainty bring it down, if it isn't brought down on purpose first. 
I already called the power company, they have it on the list (low priority im sure!  but thats ok) 
Im hoping they can at least lay it on the ground, since its near the power lines.. 
then I will probably have to cut it up myself, which won't be a big deal once its down. 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure the owner of this boat wasn't trying to evacuate by rail.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

HEy Guys! I've been gone but remembered my password to log in. Long story as to why but things change and we move on. It was still dark out this morning when I left for work in Olean NY. The cheap old Bachman battery locomotive that sits out on the tracks ddin't even get blown off. So while it was windy it wasn't as bad as some of the winter storms we had last year. Of course as I check the Radar it is looking like Sandy is tracking northwest towards us now. I do not think we are done with her yet. As long as she doesn't stall like Agnes did in 1972 we may be spared the worst of this here. 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, those are mostly leaves from a willow oak tree with some white pine needles added for flavor and texture.

Chuck


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope all in and around the storms path will be ok. 
There are things too more valuble than the trains, your homes, your lives and those close to you. Trains can be replaced in most cases, but people and pets I must add can not. 

I find it quite strange that this storm being up there in the NE is affecting our weather down here as much as it is. Alot of wind has been funneling down some real cold air for this time of year here in NW GA. Almost feels like winter without snow. My weather station is showing 35-40 MPH gusts and we've had lots of stuff blowing around outside. I'm hoping the trees will be ok and that none fall on the house. My layout is fine being it's indoors, but I feel for those that's layouts are outside. I remember cleaning mine after the 3 hurricanes from 2004 down in FL. Don't miss those days. Buthere'll still be plenty of clean up here after the wind calms down. All I could hope for is that the wind would blow most of the leaves into the woods, but it ain't happening.

Rocky


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The SC&M railroad in Annapolis MD survived with no damage. rain around 6 inches, lots of wind and branches and trees down, but the Bay only came up 3 feet or so, which is fortunate for many boaters and homes and businesses. RR has the usual lots of leaves and branches, but will be in comission tomorrow as friends from San Diego are coming and expect to see trains!

Still an amazing and huge storm,as shown



Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you made it through the storm Jerry.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,[/b]
I think that is one of thore CSX boats[/b]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for the weirder than usual looking clouds, It could be just about any "late November day" here.. But since last week it could have been mid-September, it feels extra chilly and damp. 

We heard from the DiL about an hour ago, the Philly contingent came through just fine, they spent the morning at their church.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we finally got power about an hour ago and with it phone and cable. Finally got to see video of NY, NJ, PA, and CT as well as other parts of MA. A neighbors tree fell 2 houses down and across the street and pulled down the main on Monday afternoon. Luckily no one got hurt. I hope everyone else is OK. 
LAO


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, for all your comments about your experiences concerning SANDY. HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM OR ABOUT OUR FRIENDS IN NEW JERSEY, DOWN STATE NEW YORK, CONNECTICUT, and other parts of NEW ENGLAND? 


Chuck


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Just heard from Jason Kovac who lives in north east New Jersey about a mile from the water. His family and his home came thru unscathed. The destruction is worse than is being relayed. About 30% cell phone toweres are on line, but no data connections, only voice. No power, cable, heat for at least a week. Think Katrina.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Power out from 1800 Monday until 0800 Wed... 38 hrs. Cumulative rain about 9-10 inches. Stayed with friends Tuesday, back home Wednesday AM about 1100. Had standing water in parts of the yard [hard packed clay doesn't perk] on Thursday. No apparent damage to the house, outbuildings, or railroad. A plastic chair blew off the deck and "killed" two of our lawn protection flamingos. No trees down in the yard, but it did help get the leaves down.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have power again. Internet just came backonline this evening. Everything has been out since Monday 230pm. 

Though myself and my family made it through the storm with little damage, much of the life right around me has been changed forever. 



I feel after finally getting power and TV back the media is not really showing you what it really looks like and the real devastation of Sandy. Seeing the news footage then the personal videos its not the same. Places I grew up with living here on the Jersey shore for 33 years it is the worst I've ever seen, it reminds me of seeing Katrina in the south. 



Tonight on most of the network channels here will be a broadcast of a benefit concert for the Red Cross. Will be on all NBC channels and HBO now. 





Here is a photo link for the NJ Transit. I don't see rail service for at least 2 weeks. Every rail crossing you see trees down on the rail and the overhead wires or the wires on the ground. 



http://www.flickr.com//photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631895879101/show/ 





The first few links are the shore towns near me. I am just 1.5 miles from the Raritan bay and 13 miles from open ocean. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4BiWZ7w_vhM 



http://video-embed.nj.com/services/...AAAAPLMIP6E~,BRrRHTAljlF40NofMDxsColEK-8KEsxy 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa0rvw3eRxA&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OtvNDl68Jg 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY_lGf_s-Iw&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIT511WmUdg&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzTtzMhkBGE&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL-bpKCZgdM&feature=relmfu 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBW2_Pv3Mw 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoEYRDjCiWQ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpoMNrJBqDY&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQKuLhTol_U&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJSjKfOvV8


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I cannot help but notice that alot of that footage just reminds me of the devistaion from the Japan tsunami. tragic doesn't cover it.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Did yal really turn away help because they were non-union?? Or was that just BS. Looks like you need all the help you can get.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ya'll may not have, but the greedy unions sure may have. 

Bob C.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Just back from 30 days working the disaster relief in New York. The damage is incredible. Hope all of our friends out there did ok

Paul


----------

